# Two bed place in Florida 7th March for 7 nights



## bogof1 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm looking for a two bedroomed place in Florida from 7th March for 7 nights.

I could take a rental that starts on the 8th, although my preference would be to start on the 7 th.

Prefer something on the coast and within two to three hours of Orlando

I can be contacted via this website, by email to npspencer1@aol.com or by phone to 407 970 7282

Nigel


----------



## bogof1 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Florida 2 bed from 7th March for 7 nights*

Still needed


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 28, 2014)

And that is the highest DEMAND week all winter long ... with a HIGHER rental rate than $100 per night.

Good luck.


----------



## am1 (Feb 28, 2014)

I have rooms at Daytona Ocean Walk.


----------



## bogof1 (Mar 7, 2014)

*Fixed up*

All sorted. Managed to get a 2 bed at Orange Lake,Orlando for the week

Need somewhere for 1st April now


----------

